# Drehzahlverstellung für 42V Drehstromasynchronmotor gesucht



## vopowabe (25 September 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

habe einen 3-Phasen-Drehstrom-Asynchronmotor 3 x 42V 50Hz und muss bei diesem die Drehzahl stufenlos verstellen (mit Poti) können zusätzlich sollte noch Drehrichtungsumkehr möglich sein.
Hat jemand eine Idee wie dies zu verwirklichen wäre, oder gibt es Hersteller die Frequenzumrichter mit einer Spannung von 42 V im Programm haben.
zur Info: Der Austausch des Motors ist nicht möglich.

mfG
vopowabe


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (25 September 2009)

Mit welcher Leistung haben wir es den zu tun ?  und  in welchen Frequenzen  möchtest du ihn betreiben ? 
Machen dir Geräusche was aus ? und wie siehts aus mit ner Umwicklung ? 

Mfg. Long John


----------



## vopowabe (25 September 2009)

Der Motor hat eine Leistung von 60 Watt, Geräusche machen nichts aus.
Frequenzbereich ca. 5 - 50 Hz
Eine Umwicklung kommt eher nicht in Frage

mfG
vopowabe


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (25 September 2009)

vopowabe schrieb:


> Der Motor hat eine Leistung von 60 Watt, Geräusche machen nichts aus.
> Frequenzbereich ca. 5 - 50 Hz
> Eine Umwicklung kommt eher nicht in Frage
> 
> ...




was treibst du den damit an ?   also nen trafo davor schalten  kommt nicht so wirklich in frage weil der frequenzbereich zu sehr schwankt ...  also zu groß ist die differenz .... also  nen standart FU mit ausgangsseitig 42 V ausgang gibts glaub ich nicht so häufig wegen sereinproduktion usw...   vorwiederstände ist auch nicht das wahre ...  ne besondere Leistungselektronik könnte das alleien realisieren ...  aber das wird richtig teuer ... warum nicht umbau auf Gleichstrom oder  Umwickeln ? 

weil günstiger


----------



## vopowabe (25 September 2009)

Es ist ein Tisch-Vorschubmotor von einer uralten Fräsmaschine  (Bj 1960).
Umbau auf einen anderen Motor wäre nur mit viel mechanischen Änderungen machbar.

Gruss


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (25 September 2009)

vopowabe schrieb:


> Es ist ein Tisch-Vorschubmotor von einer uralten Fräsmaschine  (Bj 1960).
> Umbau auf einen anderen Motor wäre nur mit viel mechanischen Änderungen machbar.
> 
> Gruss




Bei so ner alten kiste kannste FU betrieb eh vergessen


----------



## vopowabe (25 September 2009)

Kannste mir mal ein bisschen näher die Gründe erklären warum FU hier die schlechtere Wahl wäre.


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (25 September 2009)

vopowabe schrieb:


> Kannste mir mal ein bisschen näher die Gründe erklären warum FU hier die schlechtere Wahl wäre.




Naja ersteinmal wirst du wohl kaum nene FU finden für 42 Volt ... zudem sind alte Motoren eben schlechter isoliert  und  unbeständiger gegen solche FU´s  also ich würde dir echt empfehlen diese kiste umzuwickeln und dann  mit 230 oder 400 zu betreiben ... 
und 60 watt umwickeln kosst nicht die welt ...


----------



## vopowabe (25 September 2009)

OK versteh ich, komm ich ums Umwickeln wohl nicht herum.
Danke nochmal für Deine Antworten.

Gruss
vopowabe


----------



## SPS-Fuzzi (28 September 2009)

*Halt - vielleicht doch nicht umwickeln*

Hallo !

Solche Niederspannungs-Drehstrommotoren werden in Flurförderfahrzeugen, sprich Staplern verbaut, die mit Batterie gespeist werden, es gibt die also zigtausendfach. Hersteller entsprechender Umrichter sind Honeywell, Schwarzmüller, Curtis usw. Kannst aber auch bei den Herstellern solcher Niederspannungsmotoren (www.abm-antriebe.de, www.ewhof.de) nachfragen, ob die auch die Steuerungen dazu verkaufen oder zumindest wissen wer die verkauft.

Viele Grüße 

SPS-Fuzzi


----------



## vopowabe (28 September 2009)

*Frequenzumrichter gefunden*

Hallo,
zur Info für die die es interessiert.
Bin bei der  Fa. hardmeier-control.ch in der Schweiz fündig geworden. Sie stellt u.a. FU im 19 Zoll Rackformat für 42V Drehstrommotoren bis max 400 Watt her. Werde morgen Kontakt aufnehmen.

Nochmals Danke für eure Antworten

Gruss
vopowabe


----------



## LONG JOHN MCT (4 Juli 2011)

Es ist zwar schon eine Weile her, aber ich hätte jetzt eine Lösung des problems, falls Interesse besteht


----------



## vopowabe (4 Juli 2011)

hat sich erledigt, habe neue Schrittmotoren verbaut, trotzdem Danke.

Gruss


----------

